# Φαβακή



## uress

Καλησπερα! Τι θα πει *φαβακή*; Το βρηκα σε μια σελιδα με οσπρια χωρις ομως καμια εξηγηση. Φαβα; Φαβα φακης; Η μηπως εχει σχεση με το *favaki *που ειδα σε μια τουρκικη σελιδα;

+Ουτε τη λεξη _favaki _δεν την βρισκω στα τουρκικα λεξικα αλλα μαλλον εχει σχεση με το φαβα, αλλα ψαχνω ακομα για την τουρκικη λεξη και ροταω κι εκει να μαθω περισσοτερο.


----------



## uress

Το γραφει κι εκει αλλα τι θα πει;;;


----------



## shawnee

Αν και δεν έχω ακουστά τη λέξη μ'αυτό τον τονισμό, δεν πιστεύω να έχει να κάνει με τίποτε άλλο παρά την φάβα, με προέλευση μάλλον ιταλική. Μήπως πρόκειται για σούπα με φάβα;


----------



## uress

Για το ωμο οσπριο λεει οπως μου φαινεται. Στα ιταλικα λεγεται απλα fava.

Αλλα μες στο πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα και το λαθουρι κι αναρωτιεμαι τωρα αν ειναι το ιδιο με τη φαβα (οπως ηξερα εγω μεχρι τωρα γιατι εμεις αυτο το ειδος λεμε φαβα) κι αν η φαβα παρασκευαζεται περισσοτερο απο κιτρινο αρακα η απο λαθουρι η ισως και απο κουκι; Γιατι η βικιπαιδια λεει μονο για τον αρακα και το λαθουρι κι ομως σε πολλες αλλες σελιδες λενε οτι η φαβα ειναι τα κουκια. Αλλα για μας τα κουκια ειναι κουκια, κατι τελειως διαφορετικο  (Α, καπου βρηκα επιτελους οτι στην Κρητη φτιαχνεται η φαβα απο κουκια )

Και αναρωτιεμαι αν η φαβακη ειναι απλα φαβα και το ονομα να ειναι ονομα μονο της φαντασιας του εμπορου. (Δεν ειναι τελικα απλα η φαβα αλλα ειναι μαζι με φακη, βλεπε κατω )


----------



## sotos

Μήπως εννοείς "φαβάκι" (μικρό κουκί)? Υπάρχουν δύο ειδών φάβες στην Ελλάδα. Το κουκί και το μπιζέλι.


----------



## shawnee

Το φαβάκι δεν το ήξερα. Άλλα γνωριζώ αρκετά καλά ότι η φάβα δεν είναι ούτε κουκί ούτε μπιζέλι αν και μοιάζει με το μπιζέλι.


----------



## sotos

Ούτε εγώ έχω ακούσει το "φαβάκι" αλλά δεν αποκλείεται, όπως "κουκάκι".  Εννοώ ότι η φάβα (φαγητό) γίνεται είτε από κουκί είτε από μπιζέλι. Αλλά στα λατινικά το κουκί (καρπός) λέγεται faba, οπότε μπορεί σε κάποια μέρη να λένε το κουκί φάβα και το κουκάκι φαβάκι.


----------



## uress

Οχι, οχι, οχι φαβακι! Αυτο αν και δε χρησιμοποιειται καταλαβαινεται. Το φαβακη με ξαφνιασε μονο. Αλλα οπως βλεπω οχι μονο εμενα 

Μπορει στη Σαντορινη να λενε φαβακι οπως ειδα ακομα και μια τουρκικη σελιδα 

Και Σωτο, ετσι λεει η βικιπαιδια αλλα εμεις τρωμε το λαθουρι μονο για φαβα που μεxρι τωρα το ηξερα μονο ως φαβα αλλα αυτο το ειδος δεν ειναι ουτε κουκι ουτε μπιζελι, διαφερει λιγο ακομα και στη γευση. Βεβαια εχω φαει και απο μπιζελι (που εμεις ομως τα λεμε (κιτρινα (εχει και πρασινα αλλα αυτα ειναι πιο σπανια (αλλα κι αυτα πολυ ωραια)) μπιζελια/αρακα),εχω φαει και κουκια και μου αρεσει κιολας πολυ αλλα ολα αυτα δεν ειναι Η φαβα 

Και Shawnee, εχεις δικιο η φαβα (δηλαδη το λαθουρι ) δεν ειναι ουτε κουκι ουτε μπιζελι και ναι, μοιαζει με το μπιζελι αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο στρογγυλο, αν και δεν ειναι ακριβως τετραγωνικο: ΦΑΒΑ.


----------



## Armas

Ένας ταβερνιάρης μου είπε κάποτε πως η φάβα γίνεται από μπιζέλι και η φάβα Σαντορίνης γίνεται από λαθούρι. Έπειτα διάβασα πως το λαθούρι καλλιεργείται μόνο στη Σαντορίνη και σε μια περιοχή της Ισπανίας αν θυμάμαι καλά, για αυτό και η τιμή του είναι πολλαπλάσια.

Όσο για τη φαβακή, δεν είχα ιδέα αλλά βρήκα αυτή τη σελίδα: «φαβάκι ( μίξη φακής με φάβα)». Πάνω στη συσκευασία γράφει Φαβακή.


----------



## uress

Μπραβο, Αρμα, σε ευχαριστω! (Μα εμενα γιατι δε μου το εδειξε αυτο το καταραμενο γοογλε;;;

Παντως θυμηθηκα και κατι αλλο: εχω δει και κατι σε ενα μαγαζι της γειτονιας που εγραφε: φαβα απο ρεβυθια.
Αλλα με αυτην τη λογικη στο τελος θα λεμε και τις κοκκινες φακες φαβα;;; 

Τελος παντων εχει πλακα πως λεγονται ολα αυτα:

φαβα=λαθουρι - _Lathyrus clymenum *λαρυθος, ισπανικος βικος, φαβα Σαντορινης_
κουκι - _Vicia faba_ _/ Vicia sativa /Faba sativa_ _/ Faba vulgaris_
αρακας=μπιζελι - _Pisum sativum_


----------

